# Are we supposed to be this way?



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Is it possible that we don't change because we shouldn't?

http://www.amazon.com/First-Rate-Ma...1344993209&sr=1-1&keywords=first-rate+madness

Oops. I think I put this in the wrong form.


----------



## daniz023 (May 29, 2012)

Interesting point. Also, this, in a similar vein: 
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/26/opinion/sunday/26shyness.html?pagewanted=1

Are we doing ourselves a disservice by calling it a disorder? Maybe we're fine and it's the rest of the world that's off.


----------

